# Razr Maxx HD XT926 Roms?



## 21chip (Oct 15, 2011)

Are there any full complete roms for the XT926 that work? Iv installed a few they have no camera, wifi, tether,or blue tooth. I have yet to see a complete rom. Iv tryed CM10, and Jakedays (JDX) Roms. Are there any out there yet?


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

Check out Droidrzr.com

Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

Vitreous is pretty good.


----------



## 21chip (Oct 15, 2011)

Iv tryed the Vitreous 1.9.3, The Volume is kinda low, And Volume+ will not run with this rom, But runs great. Iv used JakeDays alot on my Gnex and loved them. Batakang Rom v1.00 Runs great too. Itis is louder too. The Camera seems Faster. Looking for a 4.2 Version


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

21chip said:


> Iv tryed the Vitreous 1.9.3, The Volume is kinda low, And Volume+ will not run with this rom, But runs great. Iv used JakeDays alot on my Gnex and loved them. Batakang Rom v1.00 Runs great too. Itis is louder too. The Camera seems Faster. Looking for a 4.2 Version


Without a working kexec,, it's gonna be a while till we get a 4.2 Tim. I know hashcode is working on it tho.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## zooyork0721 (Dec 7, 2011)

hey dont lose faith like me lmao


----------



## 21chip (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the BarakangRom 1.00 its works well for me. I cant get the CM10.1 4.2.1 to work with the XT926 HD. Anyone get this to work?


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been running since the the day we could unlock the bootloader. Everything seems to work great with it except no camera.
I've been considering switching to CM10 instead of CM10.1 only because I miss my camera.


----------



## braves (May 20, 2012)

CM 10.1 from Epinter with a working camera is up for the XT926. Check out XDA. Camcorder doesn't work but the camera's a big leap.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I was so spoiled by the bolt development community. In its hay day there would be new fully functional ROMs every week that were actually BETTER than stock ROM. I got used to flashing at least once a week then began to carry several ROMs at a time through ROM manager app. RAZR Maxx HD is already getting long in the tooth and very little available...and I doubt any are better than stock.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koftheworld (Oct 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I was so spoiled by the bolt development community. In its hay day there would be new fully functional ROMs every week that were actually BETTER than stock ROM. I got used to flashing at least once a week then began to carry several ROMs at a time through ROM manager app. RAZR Maxx HD is already getting long in the tooth and very little available...and I doubt any are better than stock.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


 you're high

sent from my xt926 RAZR maxx hd


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

koftheworld said:


> you're high
> 
> sent from my xt926 RAZR maxx hd


You say that like it's a bad thing.

Seriously, which roms are better than stock... and better to me means everything works.. video, camera, wifi, bluetooth, radios, etc.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koftheworld (Oct 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.
> 
> Seriously, which roms are better than stock... and better to me means everything works.. video, camera, wifi, bluetooth, radios, etc.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


There are a bunch.I recommend nexesque on dr if you need everything to work. 4.2.2 roms that work 100% are coming soon.

sent from my xt926 RAZR maxx hd


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

recDNA said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.
> 
> Seriously, which roms are better than stock... and better to me means everything works.. video, camera, wifi, bluetooth, radios, etc.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


The only thing that does not work in any JB 4.2 ROMs is camcorder. Otherwise all the core functions work as far as I know. There may be some intermittent issues such as my Bluetooth doesn't sync with this or that but the same can be said for stock moto. Head over to the moto forums and you can find plenty of imperfections with stock. A new kernel should be coming through the pipeline soon and will fix the camcorder issues and may improve compatibility issues with BT devices and stuff like that. A lot has changed since your OP. Maybe you should try some ROMs and see for yourself. Check out droid hive and xda for the best selection of ROMs plus Code Kernel.

Sent from my Droid RAZR HD Maxx running AXIOM with Code Kernel


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm currently running DHacker's Liquidsmooth build and I was able to take a 5 second recording with the camcorder. It was a pain to get out of camcorder and back to camera but it worked.

Can take video, can't play video though.


----------



## Megaroad (Nov 8, 2012)

rebretz000 said:


> I'm currently running DHacker's Liquidsmooth build and I was able to take a 5 second recording with the camcorder. It was a pain to get out of camcorder and back to camera but it worked.
> 
> Can take video, can't play video though.


Wow, that's actually big news.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

just took a 20 second video. Again it records fantastic. Zoom worked. Can't play it though. Tried with gallery and other players. Kernel is Liquidsmooth is OC also to 1800. ROM is sweet.









Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2









Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

koftheworld said:


> There are a bunch.I recommend nexesque on dr if you need everything to work. 4.2.2 roms that work 100% are coming soon.
> 
> sent from my xt926 RAZR maxx hd


Does GPS work?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koftheworld (Oct 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Does GPS work?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


 on nexesque? Yup it's stock based.

sent from my xt926 RAZR maxx hd


----------

